# Another tree on a car.



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I got an email last night from a fellow sawyer and good dude from down Arkansas way (some of you may know him). He gives me a guys contact that had a big oak fall on his car here in Illinois that wants it milled. I called the gentleman and asked for a picture...yep it sure did fall on his car :blink:.


----------



## Chad (May 10, 2009)

That sucks! I did body and paint work for eleven years before the present job. Looks like a nice straight tree though. If you would get the tree do people normally just bring them to you or do you have to get them and cut them of the car?


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Be careful if you mill that tree. It might have metal in it. :lol:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Chad said:


> If you would get the tree do people normally just bring them to you or do you have to get them and cut them of the car?


Insurance is paying for the tree to be taken off the car and cut into log lengths by a licensed and insured tree service. The owner said they would be stacked by the road. 90%+ of the logs I sawmill are delivered to me, at the owners expense. I can help arrange the fetching through contacts I have with heavy equipment/trailers, but none of that comes out of my pocket unless it is a spectacular log and I am buying it. That cost comes off the buy price...I would not buy an oak log unless it is on a trailer in my yard. I don't care for oak enough to chase them, I am surrounded by free ones anyway.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

TexasTimbers said:


> Be careful if you mill that tree. It might have metal in it. :lol:


...yea, like a VW steering wheel :w00t:


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 17, 2008)

That ain't ever good,looks like the tree won,for a while.:no:
And people makin' jokes, we're,I mean ,y'all are 8^:laughing:. 
Nice find:thumbsup::thumbsup:,


----------



## Rodney Sinclair (Aug 17, 2008)

Yep, trees can be a bitch.

Rodney


----------

